# prayers for my son and family



## quackman (May 9, 2016)

My son who is 20 is in jail and about to get a bond hearing, he left a christian mens home and 5 weeks later done a stupid thing,he realizes he should have never left and wanted to go back but due to financial reasons he can not, I have told him he cannot come back home, he has nothing and now where to go, he was raised in a Christian home and nows right from wrong, I really do not know what to do at this point, I realize he is a grown man and needs to make his own way, please pray that God will give us insight on what to do and that he will open a door for my son to get right with him and stay plugged in to what GOD HAS FOR HIM. I truly believe in the Power Of Prayer!!


----------



## JustUs4All (May 9, 2016)

Prayers sent.  

I offer no excuses but recent Science is showing that the brain does not fully mature until about age 25.  The part of the brain that helps inhibit impulsive behaviors and recognize the consequences of actions is not completely developed before then.  This helps explain why men in their late teens to early twenties make good soldiers.

I hope he has not dug too big a hole for himself.


----------



## brian lancaster (May 9, 2016)

i pray for u and family I know this is tuff but God can heal


----------



## Paymaster (May 10, 2016)

You and he are in my Prayers.


----------



## MFOSTER (May 10, 2016)

Prayers for your family


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 11, 2016)

*Hang in there*

My brother went through a similar thing.  He actually worked for DEA and his step son was convicted of trafficking prescription drugs - a bit ironic hunh.  Pretty embarrassing for my brother, who by that time had some pretty significant rank, to have to report that his step son had been arrested to his superiors.  The kid talked his grandparents on the mother's side into footing the bill for an expensive lawyer - despite my brothers advice that the charge was sound and the sentence mandatory.  Complete waste of money as they gave him precisely what my brother told them they would (stupid - just can't fix it).  The kid did 5 years for his first conviction in hard core prison.  Let's just say he cut that long hair finally while there.

He's been out for 2 years - has a job and is getting remarried this weekend.  Struggling but seems to be on the right path now and he's really working hard to make it work.  My brother didn't help him during the trial, didn't visit him in prison, barely spoke to him even during the process.  I had to talk him into it, but he did help him when he got out to get back on his feet.  They aren't the closest but at least there's a dialog and I think the step son is a bit more of a man now that he's seen consequences do actually happen for one's stupid decisions.  

There's life after this - you just have to let consequences happen sometimes for any sort of positive to possibly happen.  Don't make it easy on him or he'll miss that point altogether.


----------



## speedcop (May 12, 2016)

my prayers for you both. I always first think of the prodical son in the bible, but that is each mans decision. Only you know how that shoe will fit. But there is light at the end. Nothing that he can't overcome in time, but he will have to work hard at it. I know its hard not to help in some way and my heart goes out to you. God will show the path for you both if 
he's in your hearts.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 17, 2016)

Prayers for your son and you and your wife.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (May 27, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Israel (Jun 5, 2016)

yes


----------

